# X trail engine blowout



## foxley (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi, this thread was originally posted in wrong forum

I would be interested to hear from anyone who has had engine problems with the above car.
I bought this vehicle new in November 2004 and it has done 77,000 miles.
On a recent journey the car suddenly lost all power at 70mph on the outside lane of a motorway.
The conrod had blasted through the engine block!!
The car has been regularly serviced with Nissan parts and no warning of engine failure was evident.

Foxley


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

More info. needed mate.

What year, model and engine type is your xtrail?


----------



## foxley (Dec 29, 2009)

Year was 2004 and the model is 2.2 DCi SVE.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Plenty of information is contained within this forum and the UK one regarding T30 diesel turbo blowouts, so all you need to do is perform a search. It's quite a common problem from what I have read.


----------

